# Update Freebsd from 12.1 rc2 to Freebsd 12.1 release Nvidea driver problem



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 6, 2019)

HI
I upgraded my FreeBSD from  12.1rc1 FreeBSD 12.1 Release version. On boot up the Nvidea Video driver did not load. This is the 3rd time I have had this problem Every time I run pkg update and see a Nvidea video driver listed, I know I am going to have a problem. I am using a Nvidia Quattro K5000. Should I get a updated video card? Has anyone had this problem using the Quattro K5000?
Should I avoid updating the Nvidea video driver? I am not wild about doing this. Any advice would be appreciated.
I really enjoy using FreeBSD except for this? My system is a Dell Precision T3600 6 core Intel Xeon

Thank you


----------



## shkhln (Nov 6, 2019)

Did you spell the module name correctly? (100% serious question, by the way.)


----------



## shkhln (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh, it's you again. In that case:


shkhln said:


> Please, post your _/var/log/Xorg.0.log_ and `dmesg | grep -E "(nvidia|NVRM)"` output. And `pkg info nvidia-driver`


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 6, 2019)

I will look


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 6, 2019)

the Nvidea video driver worked just fine for Freebsd 12.0  I will look


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi
I looked at Xorg.0.log  there is a message, Nvidia Quadro 5000 GPU installed in this system supponrted thru Nvidia 390.XX for legacy drivers visit www.nvidia.com/object/UNIX.html for more
the Freebsd 12.1 video driver was later than 390.XX
I think I need a new video card and or Newer PC?


----------



## shkhln (Nov 6, 2019)

`pkg remove nvidia-driver && pkg install nvidia-driver-390`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

Note that the official packages are still built for 12.0. This is a kernel module and thus it may not work on 12.1. Build it from ports or, temporarily, switch to the release_1/ repository. At least until 12.0 is EoL and the packages are built for 12.1.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you. I got the Nvidia-driver 304-304.1375 kinda running. I can start FreeBSD and get to the Gnome Desktop and The only thing that works is the Mouse. I will have try something else. I think I will have to upgrade to a newer Computer for Freebsd.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 7, 2019)

Pretty sure 304 and 390 are different numbers. How did _that_ happen?


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 11, 2019)

The howto guide says that nvidisa-modeset is only available for dtiver versions >= 358.009, if you use an older version use sysrc kld_list+="nvidia" instead.
I can boot Freebsd into single user mode and get a command prompt, whe I try installing or uninstalling something, I ge the message "insufficient privileges to delete package
my pkg is pkg 1.12.0


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 16, 2019)

That didn't help at all


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2019)

What do you have in /boot/loader.conf as far as Nvidia is concerned? 

Does that driver need Linux emulation? if so, then you need `linux_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf.

If you're getting a desktop and your windows don't drag across the screen smoothly you have the wrong driver installed.


----------



## tedbell (Nov 16, 2019)

Also check your compositor if xorg loads but you get serious lag.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 16, 2019)

mrredeyeflight said:


> The howto guide says that nvidisa-modeset is only available for dtiver versions >= 358.009, if you use an older version use sysrc kld_list+="nvidia" instead.
> I can boot Freebsd into single user mode and get a command prompt, whe I try installing or uninstalling something, I ge the message "insufficient privileges to delete package
> my pkg is pkg 1.12.0





mrredeyeflight said:


> That didn't help at all



I'm completely lost here. How did you get from "Xorg doesn't work" to a single user mode? You don't provide sufficient information to help you in the first place, and whatever details you graced us with are unreliable, because you keep tinkering with the configuration in random ways in the meantime.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 16, 2019)

mrredeyeflight said:


> I will have try something else. I think I will have to upgrade to a newer Computer for Freebsd.



Before you rush out to buy a new computer how about you provide the relevant details of how you have this one set up so we can do what we can to help get it running _FreeBSD_.


----------

